# Layout signs



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Now that spring is here I am doing the finishing touches to my buildings. This year I would like to add signs to my structures and looking too print them off on my colour printer and glue them on, then clear coat them. I am having difficulty locating ideas. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There were some excellent threads on this a while back, and I thought people even posted some art. 


http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/123432/afv/topic/Default.aspx

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/afv/topic/aff/7/aft/115314/Default.aspx

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/7/aft/94773/afv/topic/Default.aspx

Hope that helps...

Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

If you do a search for metal signs or tin-type signs, or even signs, you will come up with a wealth of historic signs and posters with thumbnails. The thumbnails are usually just the right size when printed.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Google images is a great way to find old signs. Search for things like vintage signs, vintage ads, old signs etc. 

I use inkjet-printable self-adhesive vinyl for my signs. After printing them, I spray them with Krylon UV resistant matte clear.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Try signmansign.com we have used them and they look good. Get the ho size to put on buildings. Good luck.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

pete your site does not seem to exist? 

Thanks for all your input. I have a laser jet printer and could print on normal paper and laminate it.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry try signmansign. I typed it a went to his site jis signs are metal and look good. He makes ho to g scale the ho look good on buildings


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you mean this site: 

http://www.signmansam.com/scale_model_signs.htm


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

They will also do signs not listed on their web site if you send them a email showing them what you want. I sent them some Mail Pouch designs that I wanted and had them in a week. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

Regards,
Mark
*[url]http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/*[/url]


----------

